

Wefunder uses Facebook ad to help Teleborder (YC S13) raise money - abracar
http://twitter.com/pt/status/386508080956977152/photo/1

======
abracar
Interesting to see what general solicitation allows. I'd be curious to know
the CTR or any details on the campaign's efficiency.

